# Dirty Tricks for the street!



## NubreedKaliSilat (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dirty tricks for street fighting*
1. Step on the foot and push backward to straight blast punching
2. Spit into the face and kick the groin
3. Throw dirt, snow, mud, pooo, drink, etc. in their face, and go
4. Grab and rip the shirt pocket, to uppercut to chin
5. Belt grab pull and punch face
6. Coat/sleeve hold and punch
7. Coat lapel choke
8. Pull coat down over arms to trap arms and punch
9. Pull the coat over their head and knee/kick
10. Push over chair, barstool object etc.
11. Pull bottom of t-shirt over their head front/back sides
12. Pull pants down and push over to kick- the way people hang them off rear anyway!
13. Slap in the face
14. Belt whip across mouth
15. flip shoe into face before punch
16. Fist loads, rolled up quarter's
17. Belt around knuckles for protection and harder punching power
18. Use shoes on hands for striking
19. Use clothes for handles and chokes
20. Use your coat for catching punches, kicks, over the head stuff
Here are a few I have used, and a few I have seen work in the street. Let's see what you can add to this? Your idea's welcome
Nubreed


----------



## still learning (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello, Biting? ...hit them when they are not looking or aware of a strike!

Use weapons of any kind including chairs,etc...

Rip the ear, clap the ears and break the ear  drums, pull the long hair in the direction you want them to go..

Break any fingers or thumb or elbows,knees, ankles if they are on the ground...  any groin strike or rip or smash!

Quick strike to the throat or nose!  Poke in the eyes!  Yelling  in their ears? 

There are NO rules in any street fight...anything goes including jumping in to help a friend...stand and wait till the guys back is to you and attack.

The smarter ones will use anything around them for weapons.....

Dirty only means after the fight...and you go to the ground and get dirt on you? .....than it becomes a dirty fight....

A clean fight is a water hose fight with or without soap? ......

( Washing a dirty dog...could mean a dirty fight with the dog? )

A mud fight could get dirty? ...on the beach a sand fight? ..is sandy?

NOTE: being choke and fighting for air ....is not dirty....just restricted..?

 ( We all have restricted areas? ...men more than women? ...UM)

Storage for  play toys? ...restricted access areas..?

Aloha ( Wife? ...when did you get this ...? ......Honest honey? ...always had that 20' boat...,4x4 truck, camper..three sets of golf clubs..safe with hunting rifles,shotguns (4 each)....3 bowling balls, and weight lifting gym....bow flex....harley bike, and one jet ski.....OH this "tennis racket is for you"....


----------



## Danny T (Nov 23, 2007)

Why do you considered them "dirty"? There are other actions far worse. My mindset is if it comes to the point that I am fighting there is only 1 rule, I WIN!! And there is nothing dirty about that. It may not be pretty or what is expected but it will be whatever is effictive for me.

Self-defense is about doing whatever it takes to stop the bad guy from hurting me and going home with the least amt of damage to my body in the least amt of time. If the best thing I can do at that moment is to simply leave then that is what I will do, if it is spitting in the face to distract the attacker then I will do that and there isn't anything dirty about me protecting myself or loveones!!!  

When on the street there are no rules like in a sports event, no referee, no judges awarding points, only survive. If you think in terms of clean, dirty, fair or unfair then your mindset is wrong for the street or a street situation gone bad.

As to the list, I have used several of the above and others when I was younger, more foolish and got into situations that today I am not proud of.

Danny T


----------



## thetruth (Nov 23, 2007)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> *Dirty tricks for street fighting*
> 3. Throw dirt, snow, mud, pooo, drink, etc. in their face, and go



POO??????   So you get attacked in the toilet and reach in, grab a log and throw it at him.   Unless you **** yourself when you first get attacked:rofl:


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2007)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> 4. Grab and rip the shirt pocket, to uppercut to chin



Not sure I get this one?


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2007)

I do not see these as "dirty" in any way shape or form. On the street you have one objective. Make it out alive by doing whatever it takes.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat (Nov 24, 2007)

Listen guy's all I was trying to do was get some people thinking about normal things you don't teach in a class structure. I call it dirty fighting, you call it want ever you want? because it is not really the normal stuff you teach in class with rules and such. yes it is no rules in the street! the shirt pocket pull is where you grab the shirt pocket and pull it down to bring there head down with it, then upper cut the chin. The zipper uppercut is another one, your hand follows the zipper of the attackers coat to the chin. The poo throw is of the doggy kind found every where lol. This was all meant to be in fun !!! hey laugh and have fun guy's


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess it would depend on the class you where teaching lol. I have been involved in some classes and also taught some where this was considered "normal" material


----------



## Danny T (Nov 24, 2007)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> Listen guy's all I was trying to do was get some people thinking about normal things you don't teach in a class structure. I call it dirty fighting, you call it want ever you want? because it is not really the normal stuff you teach in class with rules and such. yes it is no rules in the street! the shirt pocket pull is where you grab the shirt pocket and pull it down to bring there head down with it, then upper cut the chin. The zipper uppercut is another one, your hand follows the zipper of the attackers coat to the chin. The poo throw is of the doggy kind found every where lol. This was all meant to be in fun !!! hey laugh and have fun guy's


 
You mean this isn't taught in your normal martial art classes? At our training center All of our programs teach such things to be used if in self-defense situation. We do instruct and coach a number of sport programs as well but in a Martial Arts class we teach use whatever and do whatever is need to win and go home. So for me I find it abnormal to not have such things being taught.


----------



## crushing (Nov 24, 2007)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> *Dirty tricks for street fighting*
> *3.* Throw dirt, snow, mud, *pooo*, drink, etc. in their face, and go
> Nubreed


 
I would move that 'dirty trick' to #2.


----------



## bydand (Nov 24, 2007)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> Listen guy's all I was trying to do was get some people thinking about normal things you don't teach in a class structure. I call it dirty fighting, you call it want ever you want? because it is not really the normal stuff you teach in class with rules and such



I don't know, we cover 99% of this stuff in our "regular" classes.  No we don't fling poo at each other, but we do know it's out there.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2007)

it them with your purse (better if it has metal edges )
step on them with your stillito heels
spay them with hair spray
use your lighter on them then light it 
drive your pen into them


----------



## zDom (Nov 24, 2007)

Grab an old, solid heavy phone (not new, lightweight plastic junk!) and hit them with it! 

"A warrior uses what is at hand  there is no shame in this!"  Mako playing the role of Chuck Norris' sidekick in some movie I can't remember the title of.




NubreedKaliSilat said:


> *Dirty tricks for street fighting*
> 4. Grab and rip the shirt pocket, to uppercut to chin
> 5. Belt grab pull and punch face
> 6. Coat/sleeve hold and punch
> ...



I love it when people grab MY clothes  That or my wrist  All sortsa neat stuff I've been working on for the last decade for just these sorts of grabs 

Me to my little brother's friend back in the early '90: "Grab my wrist!"

Little brother's friend: "Hell no! Get away from me!"


=)


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 24, 2007)

zDom said:


> I love it when people grab MY clothes  That or my wrist  All sortsa neat stuff I've been working on for the last decade for just these sorts of grabs



Same here!    The thing is, this stuff might work (if one is trained regarding grabs, and chokes), but the odds are they are less likely to work against a person who is also trained.  To me all this stuff sounds like things to do in a school yard brawl or a gang beat down.  Honestly, I don't think this stuff would be very effective against a trained person.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 24, 2007)

> When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout. Attributed to Robert A. Heinlein ("The cat who walks through walls" (uttered by Richard Ames)



And a few other characters as well as Richard Ames... the point is, in a true self-defense situation, the key factor is to _react_ - and react quickly.  What you do is not as important as not freezing.  

One of my students told me recently (after a year in class) that the reason she joined was because she was set upon by a pair of girls in her area, who cornered her against a building (she was in the corner) and proceeded to beat on her; she didn't know how to get out, so she just cowered in the corner with her arms over her head.  She is determined that this not happen again - that, if she is accosted again like that and can't run, she wants to know how to get out of the situation.   Now that she understands that she may have to take a little punishment to get out, she's much more sanguine about her chances than she was before... in fact, she asked this question after class one day, and several of my other students jumped in with suggestions as well, helping her create scenarios and ways to get out of them; "what if" is a wonderful tool to get students thinking about applications and reactions - because your first reaction is what you're likely to do in a real situation.

My point, I guess, is that it doesn't matter _what_ you do - or what you do it with, or how many "dirty tricks" you have up your sleeve - it matters whether you react or freeze when the need is upon you.  Now, I realize this may not be in keeping with the original, light-hearted nature of the question - but it's what I've got!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 25, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Same here!    The thing is, this stuff might work (if one is trained regarding grabs, and chokes), but the odds are they are less likely to work against a person who is also trained.  To me all this stuff sounds like things to do in a school yard brawl or a gang beat down.  Honestly, I don't think this stuff would be very effective against a trained person.



I think that's the key.  A trained fighter is prepared for something unexpected and less vulnerable to "tricks".  On the other hand, this is similar to the "biting" posts in that I have no problem with using furniture, small household appliances or poodles (poo is always the last resort) if I feel threatened.


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, Better to be prepare...with the "dirty tricks" ...use them....rather than have them use against you!

No rules in fighting...but there is "written laws"...that can be use against you? ....or them?


The key is "dirty trick" are just techniques alot of martial artist are NOT taught in class or regular classes....

Awareness....of these so called "dirty techniques"? ....may save you one day! .....(dirty is just a slang to explain "some smart moves") in a dirty way? ...HUH? ...street techniques!  or unfair moves compare to a a dojo style of fighting...

Best to beaware of them...learn to use them...in a "clean way" ....by being "dirty"!

Aloha , ( any time a technique works? ...is a smart move! ... a dirty tricks or clean techniques...both will, "HURT YOU".)


----------



## TheOriginalName (Nov 26, 2007)

A couple of things i like.....

Coin!! They are brilliant to throw and usually you have a bunch on you. If you have ever had one hit you you'll know that they can really hurt. This may give you that slight break you need to turn and run. 

The other one - keys. They make a great puncher when slid between your knuckles. One punch and the offender will be that shocked that you'll be out of there before they know what has happened. 

And lastly - your feet!! If you get the chance ...RUN FOREST RUN!! Best not to be there if you don't have to be (i know, its not always an option).


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 27, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> _
> - keys. They make a great puncher when slid between your knuckles. One punch and the offender will be that shocked that you'll be out of there before they know what has happened. _
> 
> This is a a pet peeve of mine.  If anyone thinks this is a good idea, try it sometime.  Punch a heavy bag or a makiwara and see how little damage the keys do to the target and how much damage they do to your hand.
> ...


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 27, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> TheOriginalName said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Dec 28, 2007)

kicks to the knee & monkey grabs peaches technique (grabbing the testicles) works really good.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy (Dec 28, 2007)

Kick in nuts is nasty. Also If you think you might have a bit of a beast on your hands i.e. you've just belted some guy but you think he might get up and have another crack at you, I don't see any problem with hitting em/kicking em while they're down.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 29, 2007)

Kacey said:


> And a few other characters as well as Richard Ames... the point is, in a true self-defense situation, the key factor is to _react_ - and react quickly. What you do is not as important as not freezing.
> 
> One of my students told me recently (after a year in class) that the reason she joined was because she was set upon by a pair of girls in her area, who cornered her against a building (she was in the corner) and proceeded to beat on her; she didn't know how to get out, so she just cowered in the corner with her arms over her head. She is determined that this not happen again - that, if she is accosted again like that and can't run, she wants to know how to get out of the situation. Now that she understands that she may have to take a little punishment to get out, she's much more sanguine about her chances than she was before... in fact, she asked this question after class one day, and several of my other students jumped in with suggestions as well, helping her create scenarios and ways to get out of them; "what if" is a wonderful tool to get students thinking about applications and reactions - because your first reaction is what you're likely to do in a real situation.
> 
> *My point, I guess, is that it doesn't matter what you do - or what you do it with, or how many "dirty tricks" you have up your sleeve - it matters whether you react or freeze when the need is upon you.* Now, I realize this may not be in keeping with the original, light-hearted nature of the question - but it's what I've got!


 
*This portion bolded and underlined is what I always taught my troops, reaction time is the one common thing in all of this.  Teach them what they need and what they might not need, but above all else teach them reaction time.*


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 29, 2007)

headbutt as stunn with follow up punches and swings.
i know this cause i had it happen to me once in a club.-after the headbutt i still got hit by 2.5 punches. the last one sortof slid off.

anyhow, just thought id add that one.  im sure there are more although the ones shown were quite complete.  just remembered a friend told me of the move where you don't step on the foot and push but rather inconspicuously hook the ankle with your foot and then push...whatever almost the same thing.

get your friend to crouch behind them and then simply push...ok just being silly.  if all else fails just pick up a piece of poo, stand at combat distance and make them think it's a gun...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2007)

Lets just simplify all of this eh?
As my eldest brother taught me a long (long  ) time ago when I first started fighting in school and after school... 

"There's no such thing as a clean, fair fight!" 

I've found over the years that he's right. In the dojang/dojo/tournament ring/mat yeah everything is ruled and regulated and monitored by a referee/instructor. 
Anywhere else... it's anybody's ball game.

However; it is YOU dear reader that determines how far to go, how dirty to fight. Be it on your own terms of values and morals. Letting the other guy set it, is asking for a trip to emergency room or morgue.


----------



## blackrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Great thread.  If the move has the potential to do extreme permanent damage or is life threatening then I deem it dirty only if the fight is non life threatening. * I know, another philosophical question and someone will chime in with "what's life threatening".  If it's life threatening then there is no such thing as a dirty fighting move.

Anyway here's the link to my dirty fighting move list.  Check it out and tell me what you think.

I think biting, foot stomps, groin strikes and breaking small appendages like fingers are some of the best dirty fighting moves.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> *Dirty tricks for street fighting*
> 1. Step on the foot and push backward to straight blast punching
> 2. Spit into the face and kick the groin
> 3. Throw dirt, snow, mud, pooo, drink, etc. in their face, and go
> ...


 
If you can't already dominate someone physically, then doing things like biting them or rubbing excrement in their face is a really bad idea.  If someone intends to harm you, and is capable of it, and you bring your **** into his face, well, I can only imagine he's likely now to maim you or do something really horrendous to you.

It's a bad idea.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty well-known as an experienced fighter in my circles of friends, and every once in awhile someone (normally a girl or group of girls) asks me for self defence advice. Over time I came up with a few basic ideas that are easy to remember and (to my experience and belief) highly effective.

The following are a list of highly vulnerable target areas (in order from first choice to last choice) that are ideal to focus on when being attacked "in the street". 

1. Throat- Nothing stops a person like the inability to breathe. A quick strike from the throat will not only always hurt, it's going to scare whoever you do it to. I recommend training simple elbow strikes and the edge of the hand ("karate chop") primarily for attacking the throat, with punches, palm-heel strikes and fingertip strikes ("spear hand") as secondary, the last only if you train your fingers. 

2. Eyes- Similar to loss of breathing, loss of vision (even temporary) can be very daunting and should give you enough time to escape. If the attacker is approaching you use a straight spread-finger strike at the eye. If you need to, group your fingers in pairs for a little extra power. Once an attacker has ahold of you either gouge at the eyes with your fingernails or stick your middle finger in their ear, grab their face, and drive your thumb into their eye as hard as you can. Done properly, this last technique could permanently blind them in the affected eye.

3. Knees- Diagonal stomps and straight toe kicks are the best for these. Aim for the side of the knee, or the knee cap, or the back of the knee (in that order of preference). While not as crippling as attacking the throat or eyes, getting hit in the knee hurts a lot, and should give you enough time to escape. Keep in mind that you shouldn't use the to kick unless you're wearing shoes with solid toes. The disadvantage here is that a kick (even one aimed as low as the knees) can throw you off balance, so if you choose this path, be ready with your eye-gouges in case you get tackled.

4. Groin- I can't tell you how many girls have gloated to me about having taken an "all women" self defence course where they learned moves that would incapacitate me. Generally I offer to spar with them and use a sideways forward stance. When they realize my groin is no longer a target they get confused. 

The thing about targeting the groin is that it's not a consistent target. It's easy to miss a groin kick by striking the inner thigh. Also, by kicking above your own waist heigh (assuming the attacker is taller than your, which nine times out of ten they will be) you are putting yourself off balance and vulnerable. Even if you connect perfectly, a groin strike isn't guaranteed to work. Besides this, most guys expect girls to target the groin and nothing else. Why not surprise them with an eye gouge or throat punch? 

If you're in an emergency situation and get an open shot at the groin, take it. But unless the guy's pants are off, don't try any of those stupid "grab, twist, pull" techniques. Your hand will slide on the fabric and the guy might just stomp on your fingers for trying. The best groin strike is a knee, with elbows and punches providing decent alternatives if you're on the ground.

Those are the four main ones, but there are others. You may have noticed that areas like kidneys, solar plexus and temples are missing from this list. That's because, simply put, those areas are unreliable. It's easy to miss a solar plexus or kidney shot, especially if the attacker as decent abdominal muscle coverage. Temples can also be tricky business, and the head is normally well defended. Most important is that these places require a certain amount of power to do damage. Unless you are a confident striker with decent power, it's best to stick the four areas listed above.

Of course, the best thing is to avoid any fight on the street. Run, yell for help, and run some more. Attacking the throat and eyes can cause deadly and/or crippling injuries, so don't take these techniques lightly. Anyone you use them on should be in the process of or about to hurt you a lot.


----------



## QIGONG (Jan 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> ...."There's no such thing as a clean, fair fight!" ...





Totally agree.  If you do fight 'dirty', grab a pen, knife, phone etc.... make sure you are not fighting someone who is proficient in disarming pens, knifes, phones ha ha.  

If you're fighting, and you eye gouge and bite and throw phones, (especially under pressure) be sure you're being smart about it and not just antagonizing the 300lb brute on top of you into pounding you harder.  Be sensible and keep your whits about you, don't use unorthodox defensive moves as an excuse to get sloppy - make sure you're fighting with purpose in mind.  Don't be apprehensive.  You're more than likely not going to run into a gang of 'Cobra Kai' black belts outside your apartment :uhoh: and be utterly out-skilled, you'll probably be confronted with the drugged out scumbag who will usually require a severe eye gouging with a letter opener or knife-hand to the throat.  

That is, if your converse to the groin proves to be ineffective.


----------



## tellner (Jan 2, 2008)

Spinback, turning sideways means the groin isn't a target? Wow. That's going to come as a real surprise to an awful lot of people. My wife just gave you the Ol' Hairy Eyeball and muttered "G-d bless the human elbow, G-d bless it where it bends" (part of an Olde Englishe drinking song). I've seen short petite women perfect the hooking uppercut to the goolies. 

And do you know what? I have grabbed guys who were wearing pants by the plums. It worked. My hand didn't slide off. I never did get "stomped for trying". The guys in question tended to get a lot more reasonable very quickly. It's all about being matter of fact about it and not being shy about getting your hand near a guy's wedding tackle or believing that it's a magical thing that will always win the fight.

When my father was still in urological practice he got a number of patients who had been grabbed hard by the tender parts. They tended to arrive in shock, sometimes life-threatening. 

It's not the be-all end-all. But it's not as "stupid" (your word) an approach as you seem to think. 

As for the legal repercussions, if you're a woman being attacked by a (larger, stronger) man who is close enough to you to make a tactic like that work it's already a serious, probably life-threatening situation. "Disparity of force" and all that. It wouldn't be difficult at all to establish that a typical enraged man could beat a typical woman to death if she insisted on "fighting fair" and avoiding techniques that could cause serious damage.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2008)

tellner said:


> As for the legal repercussions, if you're a woman being attacked by a (larger, stronger) man who is close enough to you to make a tactic like that work it's already a serious, probably life-threatening situation. "Disparity of force" and all that. It wouldn't be difficult at all to establish that a typical enraged man could beat a typical woman to death if she insisted on "fighting fair" and avoiding techniques that could cause serious damage.



Agreed! While a lot of these "techniques" look good on paper/monitors actually doing them is one thing and actually GETTING AWAY with them is another thing entirely. There are some very VERY tough guys out there; guys who eat pepper-spray for a snack and can take more physical punishment/ignore pain better than the average joe. 
Size up your attacker/opponent, over estimate what it would take to bring them down or at least incapacitate them enough so you can get the hell out of dodge. If your over-estimation says you can't take 'em or hurt 'em... you're probably right. But then again you might be surprised. Still why take chances? 

Sometimes using a brutal technique (as those listed) provides the opportunities to escape but the window is very small, very quick. Gouging the eyes is very good but you got X number of seconds to take advantage of the guy's pain and get away before he reaches out and grabs you in anger/fear/pain or all three and decides vengeance is right NOW!  
He may have just wanted to have a little "fun" with you but OMIGOD you hurt him! Now he's just pissed. It's time to be somewhere else real quick. 
Those precious moments are yours and may be all that you got. 
Besides it's also for HIS protection that you're skedaddling on outta there. Because you just might have to kill him to finish it, instead of *both* of you living yet another day.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 2, 2008)

tellner said:


> Spinback, turning sideways means the groin isn't a target? Wow. That's going to come as a real surprise to an awful lot of people. My wife just gave you the Ol' Hairy Eyeball and muttered "G-d bless the human elbow, G-d bless it where it bends" (part of an Olde Englishe drinking song). I've seen short petite women perfect the hooking uppercut to the goolies.
> 
> And do you know what? I have grabbed guys who were wearing pants by the plums. It worked. My hand didn't slide off. I never did get "stomped for trying". The guys in question tended to get a lot more reasonable very quickly. It's all about being matter of fact about it and not being shy about getting your hand near a guy's wedding tackle or believing that it's a magical thing that will always win the fight.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't say anything about legal repercussions. You'll notice I suggested an elbow or open handed strike to the throat _first. _My first priority in life-or-death self defense is survival. What the law says about the situation is less important. I agree completely with your last paragraph.

No, turning your hips sideways _doesn't _remove it entirely as a target. But when it's a teenage girl who learned to do a front snap kick in some aerobics self defense class against me, it may as well. I'm a pretty small guy but with the technique i know I'd put myself at about the same level of threat as a 185 enraged man. Also, I've taken groin shots before, albeit not very hard ones, but I normally manage to work right through them. And the adrenaline rush I get when I'm fighting is probably nothing compared to the bloodlust of a mugger or rapist.

As for grabbing guys "by the plums", well, I'm assuming you know how to fight. So there are probably other things you could have done to those guys that would have been even more effective. 

If I didn't think attacking the groin was a decent method of self defence, it wouldn't be number four on my list; it wouldn't be _on_ my list. But I still think an open hand to the throat is better than a kick to the groin. Maybe the term "stupid" was a bit harsh. I was only trying to dissuade people from going straight for the groin, and reinforce what I said earlier about the other targets.

edit- 





MA-Caver said:


> There are some very VERY tough guys out there; guys who eat pepper-spray for a snack and can take more physical punishment/ignore pain better than the average joe.





Agreed; that's why I favour technique. I don't think anyone is tough enough to survive if a trained grappler gets them in a rear-naked choke.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 3, 2008)

zDom said:


> "A warrior uses what is at hand  there is no shame in this!"  Mako playing the role of Chuck Norris' sidekick in some movie I can't remember the title of.



*An Eye For An Eye*


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 3, 2008)

OP, who do you do Silat with? Uncle Bill?


----------

